# Golden/ Shepherd Puppies



## Sultan's mother (Oct 16, 2010)

Love them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sultan's mother (Oct 16, 2010)

Goldens and shepherds do get along well. My older golden's best friend was a 115 lb shepherd.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

aww so adorable! are they all six weeks?
kind of makes me think i would want another golden in a few years...


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow...I cant believe Leah is only 6 weeks old. THAT is one BIG puppy! They all look so cute together!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

musicgirl said:


> aww so adorable! are they all six weeks?
> kind of makes me think i would want another golden in a few years...


 
My Goldens are 16 weeks..the Shepherd is 6 weeks...shes just huge


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

They look like they are having fun. Do they seem to play well together?


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Musicgirl...I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

They play very well together. I think sometimes they are too rough with Leah, but she dosent yell....she chases them and growls and barks and likes to be chased...she thinks she is a big girl...and she is doing just as well as they are with going to potty outside..we go in a group. She hasnt pooped in the house in 2 or 3 days now, and does not cry in her crate..=) such a fantastic pup she is


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

They are adorable. I wish you could keep all three.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They all are so cute, the goldens must be brother, and sister, they look so much alike, and leah, is soooo, cute.


----------

